# The Fury of 7 Gods (Action thread)



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's finally here!
Alright, so this is what you know:

A few days ago, Typhus found a drifting vessel near the Alloutic system. He found that the ship was still seaworthy and that the crew simply had no intentions of leaving. After finding out what they knew, he realized the forces at his disposal would be unable to carry out the task he had for them.
Knowing what the Grandfather expected of him, he sent an urgent message to the other true leaders of Chaos, telling them to get to the Alloutic system as fast as possible.

All other updates will be in Lime as well.

'We have detected 6 incoming vessels in the Warp, my Liege,' Rogulus said. He was the leader of Typhus's Honor Guard, and his second-in-command. 'It appears they are travelling seperately.'
'It seems that the Gods have given me what I desired rather quickly,' Typhus said. He looked out the viewport of the Thunderhawk at the Strike Cruiser it was heading towards. All the _Est'_s weapon systems were aimed at it, should the ship's masters decide not to cooperate.
The ship was a dark blue with silver lining, and a green insignia on the front was too worn to identify.
'What if the Alpha Legion has lied to us, my Lord?' Rogulus asked.
Typhus looked at the five Terminators in the Thinderhawk. The other five were onboard the strike cruiser, making sure that they were not betrayed. Typhus's Plague Marines were overseeing the _Terminus Est._
'We are Chaos, Rogulus,' Typhus said. 'It is in our blood to betray one another. But lying? Not even the False Emporer's lapdogs have been lied to. Learn this lesson, or I will teach it to you'
Eventually, the Thunderhawk was nestled in the landing bay of the _Lector_ (the strike cruiser). Gavis, the leader of the Honor Guard on the _Lector_, and the other four Terminators, were kneeling when the hatch opened. Typhus stepped onto the deck of the Strike Cruiser.
'My Lord,' Gavis said.
'Rise, gavis,' Typhus said. Gavis stood, but the other four didn't even flinch. 'How goes the Alpha Legion? Are they cooperating?'
'The Legion shows no signs of betrayal, but they are reluctant to follow our orders, even though there is only on other Astartes on this ship.'
Typhus smacked him in the head so hard his visor broke and half his helmet became concave. 'Why...' Gavis asked through a broken cheekbone.
'If you are going to tell me the same thing you told me two hours ago, do not tell me anything.' He acknowledged the other four Terminators. 'See to it that you don't make the same mistake,' he said, and headed towards the bridge.

Alright everybody, start fighting your way onto the vessel's bridge!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabius's ship flew towards the ship typhus mentioned. It looked rather good. And mechanically there might be some problems he might be able to fix.

''_Experiment 43-5X, Ask that filthy pussbag what our share is. We won't do anything for free!_''

Experiment 43-5X slowly walked towards the vox caster. He was the first succesfull experiment and somehow he was both stronger, faster and smarter than the others. Therefor he was made the captain of Fabius' honour guard.

''*Thisss isssss Injectsion of Death... We're here becaussse we've got your messsssssage. But my massster want to know what hissss ssshare for hissss sssssservicssse might bee...*'' The voice had a lot of hisses and gurgles to it, but it still was preety clear what he wanted to say.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'You have a transmission coming from the ship, sire,' Cestus said. He was the only Alpha Legion Astartes on the ship.
Typhus went to the vox. 'Looks like Fabius is fast as always,' he mumbled.
'Thisss isssss Injectsion of Death... We're here becaussse we've got your messsssssage. But my massster want to know what hissss ssshare for hissss sssssservicssse might bee...' the figure hissed.
'More than he deserves,' Typhus said simply. 'When the others arrive you will learn what the benefits of this expedition are.'


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman's Threadspinner grew closer, and encircled the ship,Arihman foresaw great profits, However he also foresaw potential for failure aswell.But the pro's outweighed the Con's, so Arihman Ordered his Bodyguard of rubric terminators to prepare to board.He turned to the Sorcerer lord sat on the bridge next to him. "I want YOU to lead my bodyguard, you have served me well before, i trust you to do it again now." 

"Yes, my Leige". Came the tinny response from the Archaic power armour.

The hulking rubric terminators Filed into the Tainted thunderhawk, they moved robotic like, quite jerky, Arihman himself, contrasted by sleekly levitating off the floor, and floating into the craft,"Old habits Die hard." he thought.They set off towards the cruiser, Arihman duly noted Fabious Biles ship in the vicinity,He signalled back to The _Threadspinner_ *"All Crew, Note that potential hostiles are in the area, i want you all to be alert, and ready for combat, OR to come to my aid should the need arise, that is all.*.Arihman then felt the jerk of the Thunderhawk Docking, He was in the hanger.

The Rusted doors of the thunderhawk Slowly hissed down, and the line of rubric terminators filed out, the lord at the front, with a banner declarig his devotion to Tzeentch flying upon the pole on his back, Arihman himself, waited until his minions had fully left the craft, before even getting up out of his seat, He slowly walked out, and surveyed the Hanger he had docked into. He smelt the unpleasent stench of nurgle,And saw one of Nurgles tainted Thunderhawks Docked next to Arihmans own thunderhawk.

He eyed it with disdain, then he and his bodyguard slowly Ascended to the bridge ...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Typhus looked up as Arihman stepped onto the bridge. 'Greetings, Sorcerer,' he said. 'No doubt you saw Fabius's ship. He seems... reluctant to join us. We will begin the meeting when the rest arrive.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Sitting on the command throne of the Ashbringer Abaddon noticed the other ships in the vicinity "Typhus..... i have received your transmission why is this so urgent that you would request me the great Despoiler to come why is this so important?!?!?!" he said in a furious tone "why do you disturb me so?" "this must be very important for him to call he best not disappoint...." Abaddon said to his honour guard captain Asmodus


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Deep in the bowels of the _Endless Carnage_, Kharn continued his slaughter. The slaves offered sport. While not astartes, the orks were strong and hardy and proved to be a worthy foe. Blood was blood and his god Khorne cared not from whence it flowed. The counter on his HUD marked another kill as he slammed his whirring chain-axe into the screaming green-skinned Ork. He no longer bothered to fire his plasma pistol finding it made a fine bludgeon with which to send the filthy xeno to his master's hell. 

Fire filled his veins as the orks' hot blood splattered over his armor and skin. Truly his lord Khorne had rewarded him for his millenia of service with such strong prey. Lifting his head, Kharn unleashed an unholy, incohearant howl in praise to his master as the last of the orks fell to the bloody, gore-covered floor of the converted transport bay. 

From the far end of the bay, a door opened to reveal Kargos Bloodspitter, the leader of the Blood. Marching to his master, Kargos bowed deepy, exposing his neck to Kharn. Kargos knew full well Kharn might take his life if his blood lust was at it's height but his lord had requested he inform him once they had reached the destination from where the plea for aid had come. There was no fear. Kargos knew that if his life was taken it would be for the glory of Khorne and that thought gave him strength.

"Speak", growled Kharn.

"We have arrived my lord but we are not alone. We report five other vessels in the area. One of them seems to bear the mark of the Emperor's Children.", replied Kargos, unable to keep the contempt from his voice as he spoke the last words. 

Nodding, Kharn raised his axe and made his way to the bay door. Pausing, he turned to Kargos and roared, "Call forth the Blood! Rouse the sleeper! Make ready our forces! We shall take many skulls for our Lord Khorne this day! BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!"

"My lord...what shall I tell Typhus? He requests we meet him...", Kargos found his voice stopped by the soulless glare of his master.

"Tell him I am coming.."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'This is more important than even your life, Abaddon,' Typhus growled. 'We will discuss this once everyone has made it onto the bridge.'
He turned to Arihman. 'At least one of us chose to come before spilling anger,' he mumbled.
'It seems Kharn has come as well, my lord,' Rogulus said.
'Tell him to make it to the bridge of the _Lector_ without making this ship turn red,' Typhus said. 'I do not want betrayal from the Alpha Legion.

OOC: Now we just need Huron and Lucius
OOC: Everyone just keep trying to get to the _Lector_'s bridge


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman nodded at the plague ridden Scumbag next to him, He flicked his hand, and his terminators formed an Arrow head formation, with Arihman at the tip, Arihman then Started forwards, his terminators following him with almost Mechanichal Precision.A blast door blocked his way, Arihman Threw a bolt of chaos energy at it, crumpling it to dust,They then preceeded forwards along the corridor, Arihman eyed all the Alpha legion Paraphenilia, and the numerous Hydra symbols covering the ship. 

Arihman wasnt trusting of this " Alpha legion" , as far as he concerned, they could all get Nurgles rot. Arihman, being a servant of Tzeentch, knew all about the legions confused past, and the paradox wether they were loyalist or not.He also knew knew they believed their primarch was 2, And only one was destroyed, however, even HE didnt know the truth in this subject, all he knew was,Typhus wanted him here, and No matter how MUCH he despised typhus, it was Neccacery to come, He knew all the other notable Khorne figures, were coming, and not to be outdone Tzeentch willed One of its most powerful servants to represent it in this meeting of Murderers, Traitors, Mad scientists, Deranged madmen, And Pawns of Chaos. 

Arihman sighed, and trudged on through the Cruiser, deeper into its bowels to meet with the Herald of Nurgle, Typhus. All Arihman hoped, was he didnt smell as bad as the corrupted thunderhawk in the landing bay.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

with his honour guard Abaddon continued onward into the bowels of the _Lector_. Walking down one of the many isles trying to get to the command bridge he rounded a corner when he saw his first _Alpha Legionairre_ one salvo from his claw ripped him to pieces. "Behind me," he voxed "Ill show these alpha legion dogs they cannot defeat the might of the BLACK LEGION!!!!!!!" he roared into the vox as they continued onward into the bowels of the ship


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabius boarded the _Lector_ And his honour guard started to gather around him. 

''_We move towards the place where I think the chemicals and things are..._'' Fabius said. He moved to one of the engine rooms (if there is one: just make it engine room  ) and saw an Alpha legionaire. He was slightly mutating already and it looked like his neck was longer and had some green scales on them. His honour guard immediately knew what to do: Fire at him!

Within abnormally little time only the legs were remaining. The rest of that ugly body was splattered against the wall


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman rounded a corner and heard gunfire, he also noted Lots of blood splatter against the wall in front of him.He scryed to see the source of the fire, and realised it was Fabious bile's Motley crew of grotesque freaks.He rounded a corner, Terminators in Tow, and lightly sepped over thepair of legs, still twitching on the floor.His terminators however, simply Trod over the half corpse,and Crushed it beneath their weight.He looked at fabious' Honour guard, they appeared to have been experimented on heavily. 

Arihman finally decided it was time to speak, his tinny voice, that yet rang with an echo of something far more sinister, grand, and demonic "Welcome aboard... My comrade, .... What brings you to this .....Event, I foresaw you were cautious of coming here....."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_I'm here for the possible unknown chemicals and new experiments I might do with them. That's my main mission. And what are you doing here..._'' Fabius answered with his voice, which sounded prette excited when he mentioned the chemicals and such.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

zaceee said:


> Arihman nodded at the plague ridden Scumbag next to him, He flicked his hand, and his terminators formed an Arrow head formation, with Arihman at the tip, Arihman then Started forwards, his terminators following him with almost Mechanichal Precision.A blast door blocked his way, Arihman Threw a bolt of chaos energy at it, crumpling it to dust,They then preceeded forwards along the corridor, Arihman eyed all the Alpha legion Paraphenilia, and the numerous Hydra symbols covering the ship,Arihman then got his first sight of an alpha legion marine, stood at the end of a corridor, levelling a bolter at Arihman...
> 
> Arihman smirked, then made a complex gesture with his hands, One of the terminators moved forwards, and levelled its assault cannon at the marine.However, it did not fire,It simply took aim at the marines chest.The marine shifted his sights to this terminators head, giving Arihman the chance he needed, Arihman levelled his Plasma pistol at the Hapless marine, and Fired, the superheated projectile ripped the Marines Face and helmet apart, Arihman then got his terminators back into order, and Continued deeper into the bowels of the cruiser.
> 
> As Arihman passed the corpse, he smirked, He had not enjoyed the simple pleasure of Mindless murder in a LONG time, and to be honest, he ENJOYED it.





NoiseMarine said:


> with his honour guard Abaddon continued onward into the bowels of the _Lector_. Walking down one of the many isles trying to get to the command bridge he rounded a corner when he saw his first _Alpha Legionairre_ one salvo from his claw ripped him to pieces. "Behind me," he voxed "Ill show these alpha legion dogs they cannot defeat the might of the BLACK LEGION!!!!!!!" he roared into the vox as they continued onward into the bowels of the ship


OOC: There's only one Alph Legion Marine, the pilot on the bridge

Fenrakk opened a vox link to Abaddon and Fabius before they blew up that half of the ship.
'Do you two think the meeting is in the egine room?' he demanded. 'We are to meet on the bridge - and please don't kill each other along the way. I need you two.'


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

OOC: ARIHMAN! its ARIHMAN! Not ABADDON!

IC:Arihman stared at the Rather excited Fabious before him...(in a smarmy and patronising tone)" I suggest we get moving then Before you blow us all to Damned Cadia!...After....you!" Arihman then made a mocking bowing gesture towards the exit from the engine room.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: from now on Zaceee type ur stuff in a light blue so and NM type in a gold so its easier


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

The air in the egine room started to shimmer and spark in a blueish red glow. The glow gatherd in intensity untill a number of figures started to take shape. When the glow deminished there stood Huron Blackheart, replendent in his red and black power armour, with the Hamadrya creeping and hiding behind Hurons vast legs.
He flexed his power claw, feeling the power surging in its anchient servos.
"This had better be good" he growled. His voice ringing around the engine room with an air of someone used to power.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: good to see ya here Plug
OOC: now everyone just get to the bridge


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Lucius stepped out of the assault boat and on to the landing deck of the Lector. Flanked by two of his swordmaster body guard he made his way to the bridge with a cocky swagger. " I do so hope i find a challenge on this silly little errand, my sword arm is board". As the trio moved through the decks Leranis, one of the swordmen marines, intercepted communications over hearing that Ahriman and Fabius bile had gotten lost, " ha Fabius the old fool it will be ........ interesting to see him again" sneered Lucius.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: good to see ya Ancient

'Huron and Lucius have appeared onboard,' Rogulus said.
'good,' Typhus cooed.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman Swiftly made his way through the ship, Terminators almost struggling to keep up with their master, When he reached the bridge to see the nurgle filth he had met earlier, And some Slaaneshy Supporter, Arihman wasnt keen on either of these Deities, As a matter of fact, Arihman only cared for Tzeentch and the knowledge he granted, as they say _Knowledge is POWER!_Arihman coughed slightly to announce his presence, then Got his terminators to guard the entrance to the bridge, only he and the sorcerer lord leading the bodyguard actually Stepped into the bridge. Arihman primly sauntered To the other Receipient of Typhus' plea..."Lucious... You look.... Healthy *slight smirk* and Typhus, your odour Is ... Extravagent as always..."


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

The Hamadrya recoiled at the psychic touch of ARIHMAN. Huron rememberd his last meeting with him. It had not gone well and had cost Huron 3 squads of troops when one of Ariham's spells had backfired and turned them all into spawn. The meeting was supposed to be at the bridge, not in the engine room where they had arrived. He would have to discipline the teleporter operator when he got back to his own ship. With a grunt he walked towards the exit door, or what was left of it and headed towards the bridge with his escort falling in behind him


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'Is it good enough for you, sorcerer?' Typhus demanded. 'But let us waste no time. We must get the others to the bridge.'


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron approached the bridge. Seeing the Thousand Sons terminators guarding the entrance he grumbled to himself "one day I'm going to take those walking cans apart with my bare hands"
He pushed his way past them and enterd onto the bridge.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'Greetings, Huron,' Typhus said. He looked at the list; Not everyone was even on the Lector yet.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Making his way onto the bridge where he saw almost all the coulours of chaos forming up he laughed "Glad to see we're all getting along so well" he said in a dark tone...... this better be important, oh and Typhus nothing is more important than me" he said with a dark smirk....


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'Not even the gods themselves?' Typhus demanded. 'there are few reasons you yet live. You will find out why you are here soon, we must wait for the others first.'


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Encased in the thick adamantine shell of a boarding torpedo, Kharn ground his teeth together as he watched the counter slide slowly towards zero. The transmission had been brief and mentioned only that he reach the bridge. Nothing else mattered in his mind. 

As the _Endless Carnage_ swept across the dorsal spine of the _Lector_ a swarm of blood-colored torpedoes sprang from the fanged maw of the modified cruiser's prow. The torpedoes slammed into the forward deck below the ship's bridge, their armored noses digging deep into the ship's hull like a burrowing insect in search of blood. Coming to a stop, the torpedoes petalled open like some dark flower, disgorging their lethal cargo.

Stepping on to the _Lector_, Kharn took in his surroundings looking for his first victim...

Opening his internal vox he exorted his warriors with his praises to their god Khorne.

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabius had secretely taken a longer route, just to see wether there were some new chemicals or other nice things to find...

After a while he saw Ahriman's termi's in front of a door. So this is the meeting room... he thought.

He entered the door and heard the 2 dumbest of his honour guard make a lot of noises when they passed along the terminators. It was clear they didnt like the tzeenchies.

''_ Well, here I am. Lets start this meeting. I have loads of research to do..._''


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

We must wait for everyone to be here,' Typhus said. He looked at the pict-screens. 'Gavis, take two and go down to the lower deck - Kharn isn't a very good houseguest.' Gavis nodded and walked away with two of the Honor Guard.

OOC: Arihman, Abaddon, Lucius, Typhus, Fabius, and Huron are on the bridge, so we just need Kharn


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

"I grow tired of this wating, what did you request our aid for Typhus" said Lucius in a condesending tone "what could the great herald of nurgle not handle".


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

With the Hamadrya now sitting on his shoulder, Huron was starting to grow impatient. 
"What is so important that it needs all of us here? Surely we don't need him. You won't get anything intelligent out of him anyway. All you get is Blood for the blood God which can get rather tiresome after a while. All you have to do is point him in the direction of the enemy and let him loose to do what he dos best"
With that he turned his head to look at the Hamadrya and gave it a scratch under what would pass for a chin. To which the little creature turned a rather fetching shade of blue and started purring like a cat.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Typhus i am a herald of the gods i am chosen by all i hold loyalty from all of the legions.... therefore nothing is more important than me..... besides the gods.... I too also grow tired of this foolishness.... Good luck in getting those two you sent back from where Kharn's likely going to send them" he said with an evil smile


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

plug said:


> With the Hamadrya now sitting on his shoulder, Huron was starting to grow impatient.
> "What is so important that it needs all of us here? Surely we don't need him. You won't get anything intelligent out of him anyway. All you get is Blood for the blood God which can get rather tiresome after a while. All you have to do is point him in the direction of the enemy and let him loose to do what he dos best"
> With that he turned his head to look at the Hamadrya and gave it a scratch under what would pass for a chin. To which the little creature turned a rather fetching shade of blue and started purring like a cat.


OOC: I never said Kharn was the last one that was an OOC 
OOC: When Kharn gets to the bridge I'll post an update


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Their armor slick with pus and blood, Kharn and his warriors enter the bridge. "What is it you require?", is all he said as he revved gorechild to clean the bits of gore from it's teeth.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Hahaha i told you Typhus..... i just didnt think that those puss sacs had any blood....." Abaddon said with a laugh, "And Kharn I see you've been doing well"


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Paying no heed to Abaddon, Kharn turned to Typhus and spoke once more "What is it you require?". There was something in his voice..the sound of madness barely kept in check slowly edging to the fore as the moments passed.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'I didn't expect them to return, nor did I hope they would,' Typhus said. 'They can easily be replaced.'

UPDATE

With all of the figures present, Typhus led the group to a war room to discuss why he had brought them there. They gathered around a holo table, and along with Eshara, the Alpha Legion Marine, began the discussion.
'I was exploring the outer regions of this system when I caught a low-wave distress signal,' he said. It turned out to be the Alpha Legion, and they told a very interesting story.'
Eshara stepped forward. 'We have been searching here for a month, and we have found something quite -'
Eshara was cut off by an explosion that rocked the ship. 'We're under attack!' Rogulus confirmed.
'By who?' Typhus demanded.
'The Imperial Guard,' he said.

Enjoy!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Commander wulox sprinted to the vox station,he had to send the distress signal to the closest imperial ship,he was running out of time,with an invasion on the doorstep he had to get reinforcements if the fleet was as big as the head astropath had said.The vox crackled in through his helmet, "Sir we have engaged the enemy ship with laser batterys,we're unsure of how long we can hold them off untill reinforcements arrive!"
"Ok",He said back through his helmet,"I'll tell you when we've sent the distress signal!"
The vox went dead, "So it begins..."The commander grumbled to himself.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Maybe we should use our ships to distract them? I would like to get the chemicals out first though. Just in case it blows up._'' Fabius suggested

Fabius whispered something in the ear of one of his experiments but the experiment didn't move...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"What size fleet are we talking about here or is this just one foolish cruiser?" Abaddon demanded as he opened a vox channel to his ship the Ashbringer..... "Open fire on those imperial dogs imediately!!!!!" "Oh and Carius, yes my lord he replied. "see if you can unleash a nova bomb into those fools." Abaddon replied.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'Apparently, this is a patrol fleet,' Typhus said, listening the the Est's vox chatter. 'We must destroy them before they can send a warning planetside - and that means no nova bombs!'
'What are the Est's orders, my leige?' Rogulus asked.
Typhus was silent for a moment as he considered their options. 'Tell them they may fire at will.'


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Rikire master swordsman and stealth adept stepped out of the shadows of an alcove, he had secretly deployed on the plannet surface while his master Lucius held council with several lords of chaos. Rikires intentions were simple, to cut off hope of salvation or re enforcements one must cut off communication. So it was that he stole into the main astropath choir room and set about the massacre of all the imperial psykers, before dissapearing back to were he had come from.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Rikire master swordsman and stealth adept stepped out of the shadows of an alcove, he had secretly deployed on the plannet surface while his master Lucius held council with several lords of chaos. Rikires intentions were simple, to cut off hope of salvation or re enforcements one must cut off communication. So it was that he stole into the main astropath choir room and set about the massacre of all the imperial psykers, before dissapearing back to were he had come from.


OOC: That was a bit uncalled for

The Terminus Est loomed over the patrol craft. There were three ships, one larger than the other two. In a flash of fire it hailed death upon it, leaving only two craft remaining.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

"Sir" The vox came in once again through the commanders helmet,"What now he replied?"
"One of the chaos ships has openend fire destroying one of our patrol ships"
"Fire upon those chaotic hounds, give them no mercy for you shall recieve none!" With that the vox went dead and the commander could get back to what he was doing...


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

The vox crackeled once more through the commanders helmet,"Sir,all of our astropaths have been slaughtered, what shall we do?"The commander pondered a while before replying to the soldier,"It does not matter our signal was sent ,I want teams of enforcers hunt down who ever has done this,tell all gaurdsmen to be on gaurd!" With that the commander called over his bodygaurd of lucifer blacks "We go to find this assasin!" he said to his elite bodygaurd.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

"Let me board and capture one of these ships, the information any survivors give us might be useful" sugested Huron hopefully., his voice getting excited at the prospect of some action at last.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Typhus watched as the Terminus Est destroyed another ship.
'Hopefully they didn't send a signal...'


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

The commanders helmet crackled as the vox came through "Sir all of our patrol ships have been destroyed!"The commander was en route to where the astropaths had been murdered,"God damnit man!Ill have someones head for this!Unleash all firepower from our planetary defense systems!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Typhus watched as shots streaked towards them from the planet's surface. 'Damn the empyrean!' he cursed. He turned to the figures from the war room. 'Board the awaiting Thunderhawk while our ships flee - unless anyone has a better idea?'


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Activating his internal vox, Kharn messaged the _Endless Carnage_.

"Brothers, the time of blood and death has finally come!"

Turning to the gathered lords, Kharn spoke, "Keep your spine, Death Guard. We have but to eliminate those guns which fire upon us. The ruse is over. We have a mighty fleet of warships with which we could raze this planet to the bedrock should we choose. Look around you. I see naught but battleships and heavy cruisers. The followers of the false Emperor would be hard-pressed to gather a fleet swiftly enough to stop us. Would you cower before those too weak-willed to follow the true path of the Gods?"

"You..legionairre..surely you have knowledge of this planet and it's defenses? Are you not the shadows in the darkness, the cowardly schemers who plot and plan? Or has your brain gone soft in the millennia since the great war? Where are your great machinations now?"

Kharn pointed to Blackheart. "At least this pup has some spine." 

"So..what shall it be?"

OOC: I'd figure if the Alpha Legion were taking part, they'd have at least some knowledge or troops in place in case such a thing were to happen and open up more options as to what we can do/reinforcements to aid in taking the planet by force if we have to. Oh, and also, I will only post once or twice in the evening as I work all day LOL. Please bear with me and my long posting times lol.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Typhus turned to Eshara.
'We do have a few soldiers, but they are inadequate to destroy those guns.'
'Then we'll hide the fleet in the asteroid belt,' Typhus decided. 'We'll go down in a Thunderhawk and destroy those guns so that we may bring the fleet out.'
He turned to Kharn. 'And we cannot raze the planet, or we destroy the purpose of this meeting.'

OOC: alright, if everyone can agree, I'll post the next update.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

"my man of the surface will close down part of the sensor network so we can get down to the surface undetected" hissed Lucius.

Rikire had been having some fun, killing the servants of the corpse emperor always was. He had been killing all the faithful in several small chapels. Making a pattern of movement to suggest his next target was the main armoury, however security there is tight, too tight and Rikire has other instructions.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'We'll continue the meeting on the ground,' Eshara said.
'The prize here is more valuable than your lives,' Typhus said.'We must act quickly.'

OOC: just wanted to let everyone know, I plan to type this all upwhen its over and make it into a book with a credits section for you guys.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: A BOOK! :| Wow awesome!  that sounds like a good idea!
IC:

''_I'll go towards that Thunderhawk, but how are we all supposed to fit in there?[/]'' Fabius looked around.

There was no way this many would fit in just ONE Thunderhawk.

''Or are supposed to come out like mashed potatoes?'' He said sarcastically..._


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman nodded to the conversation playing out in front of him , he then decided to make his say on the matter. 

"I do not desire the droll carnage that fighting brings, I shall leave that to you and your mindless pawns, for my mind dwells in a higher plaine of existence.sadly, i foresee unavoidable combat, but in the best interests of myself, i feel i must comply with typhuses plan of action. *He sends word for the _Threadspinner"_to take cover in the fleet* I will accompany you, against my own wishes. with that, Ahriman clicked his fingers, and the Rubric terminators and sorcerer lord filed in, arihman and his retinue then simply filed out in their clanky fashion towards the hanger bay, Ahriman prayed to the GODS he didnt have to ride in the plague ridden , piece of junk that Typhus called a thunderhawk, he wouldn't be able to even COMPREHEND the stench in there, there are some things even Tzeentch doesnt know about... 

OOC: a book would be Awesome! Also, if i seem a bit cold in the roleplay , im playing up Arihmans Intelligent side, and opposing nurgle as is Tzeentche's way. Not being arrogant


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Its been awhile since spilled any real loyalist blood.... days i think" he said with a laugh. "I want to fight the bastardous dogs up close with my claw and Drachynan, for myself and the gods..." Abaddon said with a dark grin

OOC: Book sounds sweet you going to put our actual names into it? :biggrin::laugh:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron clicked on his voice comm to his ship. "Prepare the ship and crew for combat. It's looking like our trip might not have been in vain afterall" With this, he turned briskly and left the room to where the Thunderhawk was waitting.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I was going to ask you guys which you would rather, your real names or your usernames. Also, if anyon'es an artist, could they draw something with the seven of us (in the rp I mean) altogether around a table with a hologram of a planet? :biggrin:
OOC: and Zaceee I really think you're Arihman sitting at a computer


*UPDATE:*

The Alpha Legion Thunderhawk was average-sized, but the weapons and other unnesescary systems had been gutted out, and the eight of them (the 7 Lords along with Eshara) were able to fit in with room to spare. The Thunderhawk flew out of the hangar, two more Thunderhawk Gunships followed closeby as an escort. When they were gone, the remaining ships hid in the asteropid belt that covered a large portion of the Alloutic system. They quickly made way to the planet's surface. But just before they landed, a stray shell hit the Thunderhawk, and it crashed amidst the forests of the planet.
When everyone got up, they heard artillary in the distance. 'We should split up,' Eshara said. 'Arihman with Kharn, Huron with Abaddon, Lucius with Fabius, and me with Typhus.'


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron picked hiself up, grabed his power axe from the floor of the smashed Thunderhawk
and looked around for the Hydramah and found it hideing under a set. The little creature looked pleased to see that its master was still alive and in one swift motion jumped on to his shoulder. With this he turned to Abaddon and said "It looks like yer going to get your wish" motioning with his axe to the sounds of gunfire in the distance


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'Where are we going?' Typhus demanded. Eshara was being really privy as to what he told him.
'I told you, we're going to our hideout,' Eshara said.
'You use the word "our" in vain, Eshara,' Typhus said. 'How do I know you are not leading me into a trap?'
'Because no trap could kill you, and if it did, there are six others waiting for any signs of betrayal so they may sink their bade in Astartes blood.'
Typhus gritted his teeth. No Chaos servant would clai someone is more powerful that himself. 'How far?' he demanded.
'Not too far,' he said, and stopped. He went to a fallen tree and notioned towards the roots. He ifted awaty a slab of trunk, revealing the entrance to an underground lair.
Typhus went inside.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

The vox came through in the commanders helmet,"My lord commander, the chaos fleet seems to be fleeing?"The commander grumbled something"Keep firing untill you can no longer see them on your screens!"Zayvaan,the lucifer black sargeant,walked up to the commander"Something troubles you my lord?"The commander looked up,"Its not like the chaos to flee from battle"The commander was getting wary...


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman sighed out loud, he was not happy being paired with a muscle bound freak with no thought for that except killing.He looked through tired eyes at the bloodthirsty hulk before him. he then turned to the rest of the group "Do i HAVE to go with this simpleton?Cant i go with Fabius... Or Lucious.. This Musclebound Dolce will SURELY get us KILLED! ...No?... Bah. <gestures towards Kharn> Fine, come on then looks like im stuck with you, and DO try not to kill Anything on the way, eh? *under his breath* "_Well, atleast it isnt as bad as typhus"_ Arihmn and his blooodhirsty companion trudged off into the forest , and although it seemed they were going into a random direction, Arihman had determined to go directly AWAY from the gunfire and conflict... However, Kharn probably wouldnt be having any of it when he figured out Arihmans plan. 

OOC: why Thankye Fenrakk, One tries.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I specifacally matched the pairs in a predetermined way. I only went with Eshara beause I'm both Typhus AND eshara.
OOC: Zaceee I think I broke the egg in your signature 

The room was quite large. But there was still a large complex to explore. 'So this is where the Alpha Legion Astartes went,' he thought. The place was full of Astartes.
'We have to get the others here,' he said. 'But no doubt some of them are already being chased by Imperial Guard.

OOC: this is for the next Chaos person to post that they're being hunted by Guardsmen


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

OOC: egg is not broken, aparently it hatched , which is a good thing... now click it moar Pleese  

IC: Arihman leant against a small stump on the ground, after possibly hours of walking ,the sounds of battle had faded, but the duo had found themselves In a swampy enviroment, with clinging mud hanging off Arihmans once gleaming power armour and a stray vine hung around his horned crest.He Stared at his companion, and opened up a comms link to typhus. "Tzeentch damn you for pairing me with this dunce... Any idea what we should do, trudgng aimlessly through a swamp isnt my idea of productiveness you know, and MR. Skulls for the skull throne here, Isn't happy either, if you kow what i mean,He keeps letting his hand stray to his chainaxe, and ou DONT need psychic powers to work out what it entails.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

In the depths of space in a system not so far away, the silent lumbering form of Battle Barge Faith’s Pyre was making ready for its return to Ultramar. On the bridge the ships captain, Commander Larius was running through the last minute check lists as all around him servitors, adepts, astropaths and navigators stood at their stations await his signal to enter the warp. All was in readiness, all he needed now was to inform the master. He approached the secondary communication array to the bridges left side with that intention when suddenly the place began to hum with activity. This part of the bridge was linked to all ships sub space sensors and from here encrypted messages could be sent throughout the Imperium. Lights flashed and the luximechanics and calculus Logi sweated with effort. By the time he reached them the fruits of their labour had already been transcribed and was sitting in the hands of the arrays operations officers who saluted the 7ft tall marine at his approach.

*“Lord Captain. We have just received an level 3 emergency transmission with 5b encryption. We have double checked and it appears the signal is genuine the underlying algorithm originates from a planetary long range emergency broadcast device in the Alloutic System. The transmission was cut short and we have been unable to send a return signal to them.”*

As he said so he handed over the crisp parchment for the captain to read. It said:

*This is-BZZZT-lox of the-BZZZT-anetary def-BZZZT-'orce! BZZZT-you cop-BZZZT! 'epeat, this-BZZZT-mander Wulox-BZZZT-'eel Legion-BZZZT-ary defense for-BZZZT! We are und-BZZZT-tack! Chaos-BZZZT-es have entered the syst-BZZZT! Reques-BZZZT-stance! Plea-BZZZT-spond! BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZT!!!*

The Space Marine Commander stared down unblinking at the parchment before nodding in thanks and walking over to a secure console and after a retinal scan and voice verification its video screen hummed to life.

*“Room 78, C Deck”*

Through the screen a sparse light barely showed up the small, all but empty chamber. To one end at what seemed to be small portable shrine to the God Emperor there was a cloaked figure kneeling in prayer, only the vaguest outline of his battle decorations revealing the identity of the room's silent occupant.

*“Forgive me Master for disturbing you. As we completed are preparations to warp are long range sensors picked up an emergency broadcast. It has been sent to your personal servicomputer”*

The man didn’t react and he wondered if the Master had heard, when he finally recognised the coarse confident sounds he knew so well uttered, the finals words of the Imperial Creed of Obedience before then armoured man walked over to a nearby monitor. The light that spilled forth illuminated the dingy sanctum revealing more of the shrouded figure in its eerie rays. As ever his brow maintained is cool calm deposition, never wavering, never showing signs of weakness. His power armour hung heavy with decorations and battle honours earned a hundred times over. Suddenly he spoke up:

*“Captain prepare to send a transmission to Ultramar and inform them of the message and not to expect us. Ready the ship for Warp I wish to be onroute to the Alloutic System as soon as possible. Assume the system is under hostile contro and approach with caution. All weapon systems are to be readied” *

As the Captain saluted and walked away reeling orders to prepare the ship to jump to new coordinates and sent a transmission to Ultramar he heard a faint rumble as the general communication system reverberated around the ship and the Master voice echo:

*“New Orders. All personal study and reflection is cancelled. All units are to assemble at their specified muster points prepared for operational deployment. Drop pods, Thunderhawks and all armour and transports are to be prepped for hostile insertion. The staff will attend the ops room within the hour. All honour to Ultramar and the God Emperor. Sicarius Out”*

As the Battle Barge’s enormous warp engines flared to life, deep in its bowels the hardened 2nd Company of the Ultramarines prepared themselves for the conflict to come


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron Blackheart picked his way slowly througth the trees, pausing every so-oftern to listen for sounds of pursuit. He checked the fuel feed of his flamer making sure that its operation was as smooth as the day it was built. The Hydramah sat on his shoulder started to make excited sounds in his masters ear, getting more and more excited as time went on, also turning a very bright shade of red, a sure sign that something was amiss. Huron seeing this flexed the servos of the tyrants claw and readyed his power axe.
Turning round to Abaddon he said in a low, quiet voice "I think we have company, let us have some sport"


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn made his way through the swamp, carving a path through mangrove trees and vines. Part of him screamed at the ignomy of being forced to accompany the witch Arhiman. The other screamed at the retreat he had called to his ship. Turning, he snarled at his resting companion, "Blood will need to spilt soon sorcerer to sate my god's thirst. Pray we find something soon or I shall be forced to send you to my master's plain of bones."

Kharn continued onward, regardless of Ahriman's respite. As he moved deeper into the swampy forest he felt his blood lust begin to overtake the small moment of lucidity that had miraculously wormed it's way into his conscience. His kill counter sat blinking at him on his HUD as if condemning him for not spilling blood. He had grudgingly moved on with the witch but soon there would be no calming the rising blood lust he felt. 

Opening his vox, he roared to Typhus. 

"Death Guard, where are we going?"

He looked to Ahriman. "Can you divine nothing, witch? Surely your powers can aid us in locating Typhus?"

As if an afterthought, he moved farther away from the Tzeentchian sorcerer. "Mayhaps the blessings of my God have rendered your powers untenuable."

The sounds of lasfire filled the swamp as a squad of PDF on patrol stormed through the underbrush, heading for Kharn and Ahriman. Kharn bellowed with something akin to glee as he charged into the hapless troops. 

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!"

The lucidity was gone..the blood lust was fully on him. His vision swam red as he began shedding blood. With Gorechild in both hands, he reaped a terrible toll, praising Khorne with each powerful swing. 

Kharn found himself standing in a pile of entrails and gore. His blood sang as he looked upon the carnage he had wreaked... Reaching down, he grasped the head of the lolling head of the dead sergeant. With one hand, he ripped it off and raised it above his head, allowing the blood to spill over his armor.

"SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!"

It was little succor that his foe had been but foolish guard. Khorne would need something worth much more than a few paltry human souls..and he would need it soon..

Eyeing Ahriman, Kharn snarled once more and waited for the sorcerer's reply.
OOC: I had to do something or I figured Kharn and Ahriman would end up scrapping. At least this way the witch gets to live a little longer :wink:.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Typhus looked at a geo-chart showing the positions of the Chaos Lords as well as the Emporer's lapdogs throughout the forest. There had been several attempted vox-links, but he didn't answer them, for fear of giving away the position of the complex. He saw that Huron and Abaddon were being followed, as though the Guards men were tracking them, hoping to find their oupost. Kharn and Arihman had just been aambushed, but they Guardsman were now dead. No doubt there were more patrols on their way. Lucius and Fabius were nowhere near the Guardsman patrols, but if they stayed on this course, they would no doubt cross the outpost ahead of them.
He voxed the couple. 'I'm setting a marker in your HUD. Follow it and you'll find our rondevous point.'
He turned to Eshara, who nodded. The Guardsman would not find the transmission.
Typhus repeated the message to Kharn and Arihman before focusing the geo-map on Abaddon and Huron. He dared not risk voxing them, as the Guardsman may be listening for vox transmissions to follow upon.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Without checking to see if Ahriman followed, Kharn made his way deeper into the swamp, heading towards the location marked by the blinking blip on his HUD.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman Sighed as Kharn teared the poor guardsmen in front of him. Arihman found it slightly boring and started to doze off, Suddenly a guardsmen las fire pinged off his shoulder which woke him up , he turned to the terrified guardsmen in question , and used powers to lift him up into the air , he then clenched his fist and the guardsman was crushed by spme unseen force, his blood spilling everywere, Arihman then unclenched his fist, and dropped the mangled corpse and continued watching kharn massacre the hapless guardsmen.When kharn had finished his bloody display, Arihman watched him raise a skull upon high and send his salutations to Khorne, Arihmans Response was " Neanderthal"

Suddenly a location appeared on his HUD , Arihman duly noted kharn storm off in that general direction through the undergrowth, Arihman sighed and followed Kharn, Who was madly cutting down tree's in his path. Arihman simply stepped lightly through the carnage Kharn left in his wake.

OOC: ZOMG dragon grew up! huzah! , and Shogun, "Dun hert meh plz. "


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Indeed, the Hamadrya was in fact correct again. It was not long before a small patrol of 10 guardsmen came into view. He could not quite remember how and when he had aquired his little pet, but the help it had given his master over the years was quite considerable. 
As the patrol got nearer he tensed himself for the coming action, relishing the chance to kill more of the Emperors troops. He waited untill they were no more than 5 foot away and with a massive roar lunged at the nearest guardsman. With a massve swing of his power axe he split the first trooper from head to foot causing blood to spurt in all directions. The body didn't have time to hit the floor before he was upon the others. With a sadistic laugth he smashed his claw into the chest of the nearest trooper, feeling its ribcage shatter and get pushed deep inside its owners body.
The survivors, lost there nerve and turned to run but too late. Huron slowly raised his claw, aiming the heavy flammer contained in it at the fleeing enemy. He fired, engulfing the troopers in flame. With a slight smile on his face he watched them one by one drop to the floor, screaming in agony as the flames ate them alive.
"Pity there wasn't more, I was begining to enjoy that" he said to Abaddon in a casual way.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn found himself standing before a fallen tree. This was the location. Looking around he found no obvious entry and his impatience growing. Snarling, he decided to make his own. Kharn holstered his plasma pistol and taking Gorechild in two hands began to slam the mighty chain axe over and over into dead tree's roots. After a few moments he was rewarded with the squeel of metal on metal and flying sparks. 

"You will open now or I will carve my way in!", he roared.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Zaceee what is that site like? with the eggs I mean?

An Alph Legionairre suddenly came from the genral direction of the tree.
'Stop! he bellowed. 'The entrance is at the roots!' He suddenly disappeared the way he came.

Typhus looked back at the geo-chart. Kharn and Arihman were now at the hideout, and Huron and Abaddon had just killed the Guardsmen. He watched as more converged on their position. He placed the marker in their HUD. 'Follow the marker, and enter through the roots!' he ordered.

OOC:some of you, when we were on the Lector, killed Alpha Marines. If you want those sectioons to be in the book, you should edit them.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

OOC: The websites OK i suppose, just something to do i think , And Aye aye , ill get editing as we speak.

IC: Arihman stood back as Kharn unleashed a barrage of blows upon the tree, He almost laughed as the enraged hulk Pounded what was left of the tree into oblivion. When they finaly gained entry, Arihman swiftly, to show superiority, walked past Kharn and dropped into the hole, Landing in some sort of Base, full of alpha legion marines.And then the stench caught his Rebreather. Typhus had apparently, already arrived. He heard a large thud behind him, and turned to see Kharn leap down into the hole, making cracks appear as the Hulking figures great weight cracked the Rockrete beneath him. Ahriman then headed towards the stench,As that is where typhus would most likely be situated. He reached a control room of sorts, and saw Typhus and the Alpha marine who had been on the cruiser earlier sat infront of a hologram, He Carefully took the seat furthest away from typhus, and stared at the hologram, after taking in all the information it displayed, he Spoke:

"So, Typhus, care enlightening all of us, Why we are STILL here? Nothing profitable has happened to ME so far, all that has happened is i had to trudge through miles of Thrice damned swamp, i had to listen to this Degenerate <Gestures to Kharn> Spout out ALOT of Drivel about Khorne and blood., i was also ATTACKED, i had to hide my ship in an asteroid field, and The day isnt even OVER yet. Explanation. NOW! 

Arihman then noticed he was standing in a threatening position with fists clenched, so he calmly coughed, and sank back down into his chair.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Typhus looked at the whelp named Arihman threatening him. It was funny, really - for how smart this guy is claimed to be, his actions showed that he wasn't very bright.
'We will discuss the meeting once the others are here.' He watched as Kharn moved to slaughter some Alpha Marines. He walked over to hi and snatched Gorechild from him. By the Warp, the thing was heavy even for an Astartes, but Nurgle's Herald was able to lift the thing and make it look effortless. 'Stop wasting your time with these insects - we have bigger targets.'

OOC: does the site e-mail you? my sister loves dragons and such so I was thinking of making her an account, but not if it sends my parents e-mail


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

OOC: no i dont think it does, i havent received any emails yet. Go for it i'd say,


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: how long have you been on that site? and do you get an e-mail in the beginning to sign up?

Still hefting Gorechild, Typhus went beck to the geo-chart. He placed the axe on the table, which started to crack from the weight of the weapon


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn moved to the geo-table and swept Gorechild up. In one swift motion, he backhanded Typhus with the chain axe, felling the ancient Death Guard. Placing his ceramite boot square on the prone plague marines chest he leaned in. Typhus made to rise but Kharn slammed him back down onto the rockcrete floor. His voice low and threatening, he spoke. "Never touch this sanctified weapon of Khorne again fool or you *will* die. It would behoove you to remember this for next time I will not be so merciful. Had I wished to slaughter these children I would have Death Guard..and neither you or your corpultent followers would be in any place to stop me. Never presume you know my plans or my actions." Motioning to Ahriman, "Even he knows better than to engage in such folly."

The room grew deathly quiet as Kharn moved away. Taking in the room, he came to a quick conclusion. The Alpha Legionnaire had lied to him. There were more than enough astartes present to silence the defense guns. Rage filled him. "Lies and trickery", he snarled as began searching for Eshara so that the coward could explain himself before he died...

OOC-Dude..keep a few things in mind. You go to take Kharn's weapon from him, he will kill you. It's a simple as that. He's not understanding, he's not level headed. He's a blood-thirsty killing machine and not someone you can treat like a child unless you think ending up face-down in a puddle of your own blood is a fun way to pass the time :wink:. I realize you're in charge of this, but be a little more realistic. Typhus would never disrespect Kharn in such a way as daring to take his weapon from him. A. Because Typhus likes living and B. see "A."


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman stared at Kharns violent outburst and tittered. Indeed, Typhus was stupid to so much as THINK of touching kharns weapon.

"And that Dimwit is supposed to be LEADING us, eh?Well, if he doesnt show a brain cell count of over 1 *Low*<That is if the flies havent EATEN his brain yet> I do believe, me and my Thousand sons se no reason to continue this Sham. Arihman sat forwards in his chair and stared at Typhus. 

"Please Eloborate the information that cannot be Divulged Without all of The others being here, i mean, What could be so important that you must keep it secret from us all?We may aswell discuss it now, before Kharn Guts you.Wouldn't THAT be a good idea, eh?

Arihman made a mental note that Kharn was some sort of untapped force, maybe with a bit of encouragement, he could be Provoked into Unwittingly helping.Just INCASE any of the others planned treachery...

Arihman then entertained himself by absent mindedly flickering a Chaos bolt from palm to palm, then crushing his fist and extuinguishing it.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabius and Lucious went away from all the others. They came across some slight hills. There was a smell of Sulphur around those hills and they didn't look natural... ''_I think we're going to get ambushed. So stay on guard, my friend._'' Fabius thought he and lucius might as well get along pretty well. He quickly looked on one of his devices. ''_That pussbag is still pretty far away. I'd say we take up the pace and make sure we won't get there the last._''

OOC: If I remember correct (its been quite a while since I last played dragcave) you only get an activation e-mail. It's pretty fun, but the more eggs you've hatched the harder it is to get another egg you dont have.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn spotted Eshara and stormed up to him. Grabbing the Alpha Legionnaire by the throat, he smashed him up against the wall, the force of the blow cracking the ceramite of Eshara's backpack power unit. Straning in vain against Kharn's iron grip, Eshara gurgled in pain.

"Not enough forces you said... What is this you simpering coward?!" roared Kharn as he pointed to the gathered astartes filling the hidden complex with Gorechild. "You will tell me what this secret is now and I will grant you the honor of sending your soul to Khorne!"


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Lucius and Fabius moved quickly, the hills became broken and craggy with small troughs and peaks all around. Fabius may well have been right the imperials would have lots of oppertuinty to ambush here. As Fabius continued to move towards target he became distracted with the chemicals in the air, clearly there was a volcanoe nearby, but some of the chemcals he detected were very rare and some very valuble. He realized almost to late that the figure coming at his side was not lucius and swung out one of his servo arms, the 12" long needle piercing the attacker through the eye and out of the back of his head. Fabius looked around for lucius and then heard a scream cut short, he rounded a corner and there lucius stood with what looked to be enough body parts to make 9 men, "looks like you had fun" remark Fabius "lets get moving, there will be more" replied Lucius.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron's HUD flickerd and then showed the marker. "At last" he said to Abaddon, "we now know which way the hideout is. Hopefully we will run into some more imperial dogs on the way"
With that he sprinted off in the direction indicated with Abaddon on his heels


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn dropped the stuggling Eshara. He slumped to the floor. Making his way back across the bunker, he stopped before the flicking holoprojected image of a map of the planet. "It seems even the threat of death was not enough to persuade him", Kharn said to no one in particular. "It must truly be a worthy prize for him to remain silent."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Lucius and Fabius moved quickly, the hills became broken and craggy with small troughs and peaks all around. Fabius may well have been right the imperials would have lots of oppertuinty to ambush here. As Fabius continued to move towards target he became distracted with the chemicals in the air, clearly there was a volcanoe nearby, but some of the chemcals he detected were very rare and some very valuble. He realized almost to late that the figure coming at his side was not lucius and swung out one of his servo arms, the 12" long needle piercing the attacker through the eye and out of the back of his head. Fabius looked around for lucius and then heard a scream cut short, he rounded a corner and there lucius stood with what looked to be enough body parts to make 9 men, "looks like you had fun" remark Fabius "lets get moving, there will be more" replied Lucius.


err... now you're taking control of my character too!


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman yawned, and saw kharn pummel Eshara, He Then stood up, and looked down at the pathetic marine on the floor and coughed lightly.He then spoke in a calm, yet suggestive tone, hinting at some sort of punishment.

"So, wont tell me and my esteemed colleague<Nods at kharn> your secret? Please note, we individuals are more MIGHTY than you could ever HOPE to be! Now, take a good long think, i myself am a great Minion of Tzeentch, i have consorted with a PRIMARCH. Tzeentch favours me with " Methods " To root out secrets, and Wouldn't it be a shame if i had to employ them on you? Alternatively, i could just lock you into a room with dear Kharn here. Then come back in about... Hmmm..., an hour? I doubt you would last 10 seconds. But in all seriousness, take your pick, because i for one, do NOT care for you Miserable and pathetic existance. You are but a Pawn in the Greater schemes of our GREAT gods. An insignificant dot. You dont matter at ALL! so Tell us your secret, Or FACE your demise. and i swear by Tzeentch, it will BE so PAINFUL, you will Have never expeirienced pain CLOSE to it in your LIFETIME. Death, Would be a Welcomed RELEASE from what i and Kharn could do to you.So , what shall it be? Arihman then swivelled, and walked back to his chair, Nodding at kharn as he went, He made a small sidewards motion with his hand as he walked, and Eshara flew across the room at an extreme speed, Smashing into a rockrete wall, Denting it slightly, and causing small cracks to appear in his Armour, His visor was now Utterly smashed. Arihman then took his seat, And tilted his head at the Hapless marine, Waiting for an answer.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I made him sound cool though :laugh:, sorry it sounds cooler at this stage to find Lucius having being upto mischief, rather than detailing it.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: you can't kill off important characters like Eshara 
OOC: sry I've been gone my dad changed ther hard drive and I can only post at my grandparents comp

Typhus looked to the two Astartes. 'If you're going to kill the only two people who know the point of this expedition, then you must not be very wise, Arihman.' He sneered. 'I will explain why we are here when the others arrive.'


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Heh your talented for a renegade Huron..." "But let me show you how its done" Abaddon said with a dark smile as another patrol popped through the bushes all relatively close together he shredded all of them with Horus's claw besides one, he then fed his soul to Drachynan with a dark sadistic grin across his features, "Hah this is not sport at alll this is pathetic the lapdogs of the corpse emperor havent improved at all since the great siege....." he said with a scowl


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I hate how whenever I click an egg it says its taken I saw about 7 rare Eggs :cray:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

"I don't think they ever will" Huron said to Abaddon, "not untill they throw off the shackles of the corpse they call an..........emperor will they find true power". With that Huron turned and headed off in the direction indicated on his HUD.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman tittered at Typhus's little outburst. 
"My dear childish follower of nurgle, I wasnt going to kill him?! Kharn might have, but not me, And have you never heard of Psychological warfare?Because, Sometimes the mind is more Sucetable than the body. And i myself am tired of this sham you try to erect, you call the greatest followers of chaos here, for some unknown, probable petty reason? And you dont even tell us the whole story?! Its a sham i say, and i would venture to say Kharn here agrees, SO, swiftly moving on, I dont care for Abaddon, OR Huron, OR fabius, OR lucious, they dont matter to me, i dont CARE What this secret means to them, i simply want to know it for obvious reasons, Now tell me or so help me, your plague ridden entrails will decorate the WALLS!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron made good time througth the forest and made it to the spot indicated on the HUD. "Well we're here" he said to Abaddon. With that he started to look around the area for the entrance. Seeing a glint of metal under the tree stump he cried out to Abaddon "Found it, lets get inside and see if the others are here yet."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Typhus watched Huron and Abaddon step into the room. 'Greetings,' he said. 'Now we just need the other two...'

OOC: Zaceee I think that dragon's the mother of one of mine


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn's head came up as Huron and Abaddon entered the bunker. His impatience was growing. Leave it to the Emperor's Children to keep him waiting. He began to pace the room, his fist clutching his axe tighter and tighter. If they didn't show up soon....


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Something vexes you Kharn?" Abaddon said with a laugh "Patience is not a virtue of Khorne in that you mirror him well, dont worry Lucius and Fabius should be here soon and if they're not theyl have you and me to deal with" Abaddon said with a dark laugh


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

After seeing Abaddon and Huron enter the meeting location Lucius turned to Fabius. "Looks like they all made it, hmm must be important" mused Lucius " indeed well we have done all we can here, perhaps we should follow" replied Fabius "Yess im sure we will be fashionably late and Kharn will be stewing, this whole farsical minagerie is ready to collapse and kill itself. But so long as we have the upper hand" "we do now" said Fabius menacingly and they entered.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

"Nice of you to grace us with your pressence" Huron snarled as Fabius and Lucius entered the room. Then turning to Typhus said "Now we are all here, what is this all about? I don't like skulking around in woods been hunted by imperial dogs."


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

The dim light of a burned out sun filtered into his small barracks, the light barely glinting off the sergeants chevrons of his lapels. Polished to a gleam during the hours spent cleaning, checking and re-checking his gear. For the last year this had been his only solace from boredom besides the endless training drills he ran with his squad. What idiocy had made the administorum send the hardened veterans of the Death Korps of Krieg to garrison the southern defenses of the god forsaken rock was beyond him. He would be of more use dead on the battlefield. The way it should be. He could only console himself with the fact that the Emporer had not chosen to call his soul yet. He would have to wait for glory.

His grenadier squad had been stationed under the shadow of a large volcano at a small outpost along with the last company of Steel Legion to inhabit the southern hemisphere. He had learned a grudging respect for these fellow warriors of the Imperium. Fighting in the ashwastes of Armegedon they had a different way of battling the Emporer’s foes. Fully mounted in chimeras this company of Steel legion was as vicious as it was agile. He had learned much from running drills with them and watching various vid clips from their chimera’s vid recorders. Much different from the tooth and nail siege warfare of the Death Korps of Krieg, but he would be proud to die along side these men.

Jolted from his thoughts the hulking frame of the Steel Legion Captain burst through the doorway.
“Marus! Get your squad suited and booted! Time for me to get you off your arses. Coms been down all morning and the service crew should have been back from the com auger an hour ago. Ill have Erickson roll out that can he calls a chimera out so you don’t have to slog the whole way.”

As he snaped to attention he noticed the slight smile on his face. Sometimes he thought he may be going soft bieng away from his own kind. He knew though that along with respect had grown a kinship with the fighting men of this outpost. He was now accustomed to the ruged banter of the comanding officers that so startkly contrasted the bleak relationship of the Death Korps command and their men.

“Yes sir, captain.”
As he turned his squad was already falling in, weapons slung or at the ready. He had expected nothing less. He swung the belt of his power sword around his waist and holstered his hellpistol. As he and his men filed out the door he couldn’t help but wonder what was holding the service crew and what this day would bring…..


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn felt his battle lust rise as Lucious and Bile entered the hidden bunker. Many times the legions of the World Eaters and Emperor's Children had gone to battle with each other. Back and forth the two legions had fought. His mind wandered back to the day he earned the name 'betrayer'. That his own legion would stoop to skulking in the shadows when there was blood to be spilled had enraged him. That night he had wreaked a terrible toll on World Eater and Emperor's Child alike, torching and killing everything in his path. Glorious slaughter was the true path of those who followed the god Khorne and that night had seen the most righteous of carnage and blood-letting. 

In Lucious he saw someone with which he could truly honor his master by killing. Beyond the thought of a great challenge and a worthy sacrifice, he had nothing but contempt for the Emperor's Child. That they still foolishly bore the name of the great enemy disgusted him, irregardless of their reasoning. His hatred for them was greater than the deep abiding hatred he felt for the sorcerer who now sat there, tittering and playing with his magic like a simpering child. 

He looked about him and found himself disgusted. It was not because most if not all were ancient enemies..oh no. The way of Chaos was the way of war and death. Each assembled knew that their gods used them to fulfill their own needs and wants. That was the way of them. No..his disgust was founded in their lack of utter devotion to their gods...the same devotion which he showed with each kill, each butchered foe, each drop of blood spilled. 

Kharn's way of devotion was that of total adhearance to his most honored and worthy god's desire, and why with each slaughtered foe he uttered his prayers to Khorne. "Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne!" The words were not simply uttered to bring fear to the quailing hearts of his foes..no. They were the words of the faithful...uttered unto his god in praise and honor. He did not take lightly those words for in doing so, he would dishonor himself and displease his lord, Khorne. Now was the time. All had gathered. This mystery would either be revealed or there would be blood. No more of this waiting, this pandering, this waste of time. 

Snarling, he turned to Typhus. "Death Guard, tell us now why we are here."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC:


Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> " indeed well we have done all we can here, perhaps we should follow" replied Fabius
> "we do now" said Fabius menacingly and they entered.


DUDE STOP TAKING CONTROL OVER MY CHARACTER!:angry:
IC:
Everyone was already there. They were last! 'great...' Fabius thought. 'I hate it to be last.' ''_So, why are we here?_'' He asked Typhus.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman looked up from playing with an errant fireball, He idly tossed it over his shoulder, where it Scorched the rockrete, and created a small Crater in the rock hard substance. He duly noted the scientist, and the Slaanesh whelp entering the room.He Coughed , then looked to Kharn, who was Beginning to Look Rather angry. He then stood up and surveyed the group, They were sticking to their pairs, and sitting near eachother, Unlike Kharn and Arihman respectively, Whom were Far apart, thus showing off their obvious Contempt for eachother. Arihman then Turned to typhus and the cowering alpha legion marine, and Pointed. Right, Rotbag, We're all here, care to enlighten Us finally , upon the secret that is SO important?Speak now, or so help me, i WILL purge your rotted, Stagnant Carcass, and Your Alpha marines Allies cowardly hide. And i do not jest lightly.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn eyed Typhus, waiting for his reply. As he waited the sound of static filled Kharn's helmet. The broken voice of his second in command,Kargos Bloodspitter, attempted to bridge the distance between the ship and the planet. "My..ord...ther...disturbance..in the warp...possib...of incom...vessel..." Kharn looked to the gathered warriors and spoke. "It seems there is a disturbance in the warp. We may soon find ourselves with a worthy foe to slaugther if the size of the disturbance is any indication of what is coming."


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

OOC: looks like Fenrakk is having problems finding a conection me thinks


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't post a lot my internet sux


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC: Sorry to hear about your connection problems buddy! Mayhaps you can write up your next planned part and email it to someone for them to put it up for you? That would help keep the RP moving along and might circumvent your current internet woes. You can check the thread and plan out your next set of events, email it, and keep going. Just a thought!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC:I have lots of computers tho I just can't use most all the time :biggrin:
OOC:And when you're typing what people are saying could you put it in a second paragraph?
OOC:And I'll post the next update soon whenever I type it all comes out sideways in the typing box :shok:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: fixed it

*UPDATE!!!*

With everyone there, Typhus moved over to a holo-screen, Eshara in tow. Unphased by the threats and anger circulating around the room, he activated the screen.
A hologram of Alloutic III (yes thats the planet we're on incase you forgot). The planet slowly spun as Typhus talked.
'As you know, I found Eshara's vessel a few days ago. I care not for the whelp, I care for the information he bears.'
Eshara stepped forward. 'About a week ago, we came to this planet in search of slaughter. What we found was quite different.' The holoscreen zoomed in on a small spot of the planet surrounded on three sides by rocks. What was in the middle of the rocks caught everyone's eye.
'That is an altar,' Typhus answered the question they were all thinking. An altar to the gods of Chaos. Trapped in the altar is an ancient daemon, who has been there since the first days of the Heresy.'
'The daemon's name is Ysoric,' Eshara said. 'He is one of the most powerful daemons yet known.'
'I summoned you here so we can take it. You each are worth more than my battalion of troops on the Terminus Est. The reason we cannot lead an assault on the planet is because we have detected odd movement near the altar.'
'It may be that perhaps the servants of the False Emporer know of its purpose.' Eshara said. 'They may be ready to blow the place at any moment, and this is a fragile altar. We need to be stealthy and reach the altar.'
'We know not of who trapped the daemon, so be on your toes.' Typhus said. 'We need to get through a series of outposts, each of which can be easily dealt with.' The holo-screen zoomed out and zoomed back in on a different spot. 'This volcano is nurturing our first target.'


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

"Then let us be done with this waiting and get on with it!" roared Kharn. "To hell with this sneaking and skulking!"


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron paced round the room and asked 
"What size forces are we expecting to face? "


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman stood up as kharn made his comment Hear, Hear, i say, volcanoes.. No problem. May i ask how we can get our honour guard down onto _Terra Firma?_Volcanoe or no volcanoe, i cant be bothered to attack on My OWN, it is far too vigorous and boring. Oh, and this altar you mentioned, are you SURe you want to just bust it open like a Guardsmans skull. You said the demon inside it was one of the most powerful on record did you not? Well, i dont know about you, but chancing to go toe to toe with a greater demon of WHATEVER affiliation it has, is not my idea of a fun campaign either. i Demand some sort of Motivation to bother with this. Or i might accidentally kill someone. <Smirk> Arihman, then looks around to all the other chaos figureheads around him. Brothers... Or well Associates to say the least. We revere our gods do we not? We worship and kill in their most glorious name *Lower* Except nurgle, the decaying Deity His name is mud to me.*End lower*BUT, do you really wish to do this without being payed or rewarded first, we have NO reason to go , And all the information is hearsay evidence provided by these alpha legion dogs, I say we wait for a SIGN from the gods to proceed, or *Clears throat* Some sort of suitable payment. Arihman then thinks to himself in his head "Tzeentch. Changer of ways. WHY do you bid me to work with these fools? Especially a scion of nurgle! I dont eve know which Deity this Demon serves, It could be one of nurgles rotting unclean ones, or one of Khrones Insatiable Bloodletters, OR even a debauched keeper of secrets , Can you confirm if its a Exalted lord of change? Its name is Ysoric apparently, can you find some way to tell me who it serves? or better yet, can you change some way to get me OFF this pityful rock? i would scourge this planet Thrice over, if it didnt mean Consorting with these Wretched yet Apparently Neccacery allies., Also, if you may, tell me if betrayal is on the minds of any of these Pawns.I Am your most humble servant Tzeentch, and your unlimited font of knowledge and power drives us all on, to claim glory in YOUR name."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'We must be patient Kharn,' Typhus said soothingly. 'I know you get overexcited like a three-year-old, but patience is the key.' He turned to Huron. 'As for the volcano, we have a grenadier squad of the Death Korps to deal with before we can pass.' He turned to Arihman. 'I summoned you here for that reason; only you have the knowledge to release the daemon without trapping it forever or killing it.' He addressed everyone. 'Your payment, everyone, is the butchery of a planet's worth of Guardsmen.'


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

So.. we are expecting heavy opposition? it is not a problem they will be destroyed quickly for the skill of those here is unrivaled in all the galaxy!" Abaddon replied


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron paused for a moment, slowly turned and looked at Typhus and said in a cool, chilling voice 
"All I want is there ships and enougth slaves to man them. I care not for this.....daemon or what power he serves. Give me what I want and you can have whats left!"


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Ignoring the half-wit Typhus, Kharn turned to the assembled warriors.

"A squad of grenadiers? Pah...I could slaughter a platoon of grenadiers in but a span of moments. If this is all that stands before us I believe we waste our time. However, for me, the reward of blood and death is enough. This daemon you speak of matters not for it is surely not one of my most honored lord Khorne. Even if it were, the shame of being shackled and imprisoned would mean it is unworthy. Let the pathetic beast remain locked away! There is blood to spill and Gorechild hungers! I will bathe this planet in the blood of the false Emperor's lackies and pile their skulls to the sky!"


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

While the heated debate continued Lucius slipped away, to make a quick call, then to find these grenadiers.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman turned to typhus, "Oh? so you NEED me to free this daemon? WELL, That is a different matter.I will need a bit of time, and some sort of sacrifice of WORTHY individuals, Somebody with POWER such as ... Hmm... well, I do believe that The guardsmen... Grenadiers or whatever, should be plenty, However, it is imperative we capture their leader aswell, A demon of this magnitude will need more than just the average souls of a guardsmen someone worth something must be added to the mix. And Kharn, and you typhus, AND you fabious, if we want this demon out of here, the sacrifices are to be UNSPOILED, do you understand? that means no killing, No plagues and NO experiments.You mentioned they were in a volcano? Any ideas on how we are to breach their lines, i heard the krieg variety of guardsmen ALWAYS fight to the last. But then again.. Arihman looks as if he is thinking then an idea dawns upon him Gentlemen, i do believe i have an idea. Guardsmen are particularly sussceptable to suggestion are they not?WELL, maybe we dont have to capture them, maybe we can simply "Suggest" that they join our ranks.It is well documented guardsmen are cowardly and weak at times, and will become traitors when their leaders are dead, or captured. I know that their leader will not be so easy to convert, he will be too strong minded for it, but if we simply corrupt his pawns. Capturing him alone will not be a problem.Especially when his minions turn AGAINSt him. If we choose my plan of action, it has minimum risk And they probably wont even have time to Signal for help, because if they join our ranks, they wont believe they need help. So, do we think my plan is better? If we do, all that is left , is to decide which of our gods they choose to follow, naturally, i think Tzeentch is a perfect choice. but no doubt, you believe you might have a better deity to follow?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'I have heard rumours of your mind-control powers,' Typhus said. 'You can will them into whatever blood-pit Tzeentch demands of you.' He turned to Kharn. 'And unless you want your arse to become our campfire, I suggest you not get too close to their Chimera support.'


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

A low growl formed in the throat of Kharn. It became louder and louder, rumbling around the underground bunker, filling it. It took a moment for the gathered warriors to realize that Kharn was laughing. A terrifying, mirthless, condescending laugh...aimed at the Death Guard. 

"Is that a threat?", Kharn bellowed as his laughter grew louder and louder. Veins stood out on his arm as his grip tightening on Gorechild, the muscles tensing as Kharn readied for action.

Motioning with his axe, "Where do you think you're going Emeperor's Child?", he snarled as Lucious attempted to slip away.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabius noted Lucius went away. 'Finally that nervous, pleasure addict is gone' Fabius thought. Then Kharn called him back. 'Why... why...' Fabius thought.
''_I dont care about killing some stupid guardmen. I want 5000 living species to experiment on. If you cant give me that, well... Then you have to find another source to get me to that 5000 experiments. Maybe some of your filthy rotting marines, Typhus?_'' Fabius said. ''_Oh, and Ahriman, If you don't mind could you mutate some of those brain controlled guards? I'd like to run experiments on those too! I don't care wether they're alive or dead..._'' This was a kind of win-win situation for Fabius. If Ahriman didn't want those experiments to be done he wouldn't give those goons tzeenchie powers. And if he did do it Fabius could do some nice experiments on them.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman stared at fabious slightly blankley Fabious?Do you really think i will purposeley taint the "Stock" as it were? they are a resource, not a privelage, however, if you MUST have them, this i can promise.The demon will have them first, and have his way with them, if he leaves any alive, i shall taint them to your specifications, and you may keep them...For a price that is. i Will give you te guardsmen, IF you give me The genetic code of the horus clones you made ... A long time ago. I dont want a new horus, Horus was perhaps the closest to the emporers own genetic code, and i wish for knowledges sake, to see what this so called "All mighty" being is made of, what makes him tick.Now, if you excuse me gentlemen, i must begin the preparations for taking over these guards minds.<Arihman Takes a look at the hologram> The spell i shall cast, will be a blanket spell over the compound, it will work on the weaker willed souls there, however, expect the leader to resist, and their priest or commisars. Also, as this spell is a blanket, it covers only the compound and SOME of the surrounding area, so patrols MAY be missed. i will tell the controlled guardsmen to rebel on parade, all the leaders will be therhe, inspecting their men, AND that is when we shall strike, and capture them all, with the aid of our Guardsmen allies.If there is any way to bring your honour guard down, be it via short range teleporters, or drop podsw, now is the time to do it, we have little time to spare. <Arihman waves his hands in the air, and they leave a trail of purple light, which then fizzles, and explodes sending a mild blast through the room, knocking several of the alpha legion marines over, Arihman and the others stand their ground., Arihyman then nods and turns> The spell is cast, they are under my control now. SO, may we proceed, to this... Volcano? i do believe imperial bases have hominjg beacons ... with one of these i would probably be able to taint it so that i could Summon our honour guard with the short range teleporters...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn watched as the witch Ahriman cast his spells. It had been mildly amusing when the blast wave felled several of the Alpha Legionnaires who had lingered to close. The wave of power had fizzled out as it came within inches of his power armor. Such was the power of Khorne that magics had no effect on those who truly worshipped their lord.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron watched with mild amusment as the sorcerer weaved his magic."Thats a nice party trick, but when dos the real fun start?"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'It starts now,' Typhus said.

*UPDATE!!!*

Typhus led the group to a small room in the complex. 'These are short-range teleporters,' Eshara said. 'You will use them to appear near the volcano. When you're there, check to be sure that everyone is dead. There should be ten Grenadier bunkers, each with one Grenadier in them. These will be a problem, so make sure they are all dead'


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

As Abaddon stepped into the teleporter he apeared near the volcano, he saw his first target right away, he kicked in the door, the surprised guardsmen barely had time to turn around before he was chopped into 4 pieces by Drachynan. Laughing he said "Pathetic scum."


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman laughed. then stepped through one of the teleporters, beckoning kharn, to follow him.He then appeared next to a rockrete bunker. Arihman shrugged, then waved his hand at the side of the bunker, using chaos energy to blow a massive hole into it. before the shicked guardsmen could react, he had shocked one with chaos lightning, and had sped forwards with unnatural speed, and impaled another onto his sword. He then grabbed the last one by his collar, and lifted him up off the floor. He then Smacked the guardsmens weapons from his hands and began to question him.Whelp, why do you retreat to our bunkers, sureley it would have been more fruitful to stay in the volcano?

the guardsmens reply was simple and abrupt. "The Emperor will have his vengeance", 

Arihman stared at the guardsmen, it was uncommon to see bravery in the face of death from guards, these must be their Elite. Arihman almost laughed, then replied "Ask him what form this vengeance will take whilst you're up there."The guardsmen looked confused, then recognition dawned. As soon as Arihman saw the guardsmen make the faintest move, he slammed his face into what was left of the wall next to him, crushing skull and helmet alike.

He had been reading the guardsmans mind all along, Arihman simply made conversation to distract the guard from his mental probe, and to determine his fate, he may have been merciful, and only blasted the guards skull off with a plasma bolt, but the guardsmen was too cocky. Arihman had the information he needed anyways. The guards at the volcano, were acting like robots, clinically efficient, yet slightly strange. The Regimental leader Commisar and priest, had put it down to good training and obedience. But Arihman knew better, this was simple confirmation his spell had worked.
Arihman smiled inside his helmet, then sent out a line to all the others. 
Kill the guardsmen outside the volcano, But once we get to the volcano proper, leave them, i will take control there, they wont attack, we will only need to capture the leaders. My bunker has been destroyed, me and kharn are moving out now. Chaos speed you.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Zacee don't put two people's words into one paragraph it'll look sloppy when this goes to book


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Stepping onto the teleporter Kharn found himself face to face with a gaggle of guardsmen trying to enter a bunker. The piercing howl of alarms filled the air as one by one the chaos warriors appeared and began their slaughter. Pausing only to activate his plasma pistol, Kharn charged into the swirling melee, slaughtering everything in his path. These foes showed grit and tenacity, something making their deaths that much more worthy as sacrifices to Khorne.

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!" Kharn roared as Gorechild swept back and forth, reaping a bloody path through the guardsmen. "SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!" 

Truly it was a worthy slaughter. Blood filled the bunkers as more and more guard fell before the blood-crazed berzerker as he carved his way through the armored walls standing between him and his glorius blood-letting. The ancient kill counter on his HUD clicked over another turn as yet another warrior died as boiling hot plasma from his ancient pistol rolled through the pulsing mass of human flesh.

Over the sounds of battle, Kharn could hear the regimental priest extolling the virtues of martyrdom and the benevolence of his beloved Emperor, his words fortifying those poor fools who stood in Kharn's path as he moved to destroy another bunker. Raising his plasma pistol, Kharn fired once. The terrible shriek of the roiling ball of plasma was soon drowned out by the squeels of agony as the charge burned it's way through the priest's robes and into his chest. The cries cut off suddenly as the priest finally died.

He noted it seemed as though there was more than just one squad of guard protecting this volcano. Kharn cared not though. Looking around him, Kharn could see there was still fight in the guardsmen. He would need to break that. Stomping over to the corpse, he reached down and wrenched the priest's head from his body. Holding the grisly trophy above his head, he let the gushing blood rain over his ancient power armor staining it with a sickly reddish hue. Kharn bellowed, "AK'SHO KHARN'ETH AK'ASH!" And Khorne shall be summoned with blood... The ancient words spoken in the black tongue of Chaos had a visible effect on those guardsmen close enough to hear them. While they might not understand them, deep in their souls they felt a dark stab with each uttered syllable. With a heave, Kharn tossed the bloody head deep into the camp and roared. 

"Where is your corpse Emperor now?! Fall to your knees and except the blessing of Khorne! Your deaths will be so much swifter!"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabius moved towards a teleporter. It was a little old and could be improved, but that'd be later. Now he just had to bet in this thing and make sure he acchieved his goal.

He entered a bunker and there were 3 guardsmen chilling agains the wall. One was nervously holding his gun and looked like it was his first hour as a guard. Fabius decided to take down the ones that were chilling. His servo harness got on the walls though and the guardsmen spotted him. 'Shit...' Was all he could think. Fabius started to run towards the guard, which was closest to him and stabbed his heart with one of the needles of his servo harness. He didn't need to inject any drug or chemical. He'd die anyway. 

On to the second and third Fabius injected a special chemical, which would make their veins turn liquid, in one of those stupid guards. He grabbed the third one and just used him as a shield against the new guy's fire. The new guy only got a shot of a sleeping drug. He'd have to be boarded by the ship. ''_Thank the gods for this experiment._'' Fabius said.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I'll post soon I'm waiting for a specific post.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Huron stepped into the teleporter, appearing a split second later in the middle of a very supprised squad of guardsmen. He swung his axe in a powerfull sweep taking out 4 in one go. With blood covering the walls of the bunker, he smashed the tyrants claw into another, sending him crashing into the wall in a broken heep. The lone guardsman left alive slowly started to back up against the wall in the vain hope that Huron wouldn't see him. 
Slowly, Huron turned to face the man. Advancing slowly towards him he said 

"This is not your lucky day, the ...Emperor will not save you,... dog"

He then graped the unfortunate bloke by his neck and lifted him off the floor. Bring him closer towards him so he could look straight in his eyes , not more than a few inches away. He could smell the mans breath, it was bad and smelt of fear.

"Worthles mortal"

With that, Huron flexed the claw and snaped his neck with a sickening crunch. Tossing the body away he then went off to find fresh victims


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Whilest the other lords of chaos had found slaughter Lucius had searched for the greatest challenge, not that he was to find much. The guard commander took to his stance, sword drawn. Fool thought Lucius, sword sheathed. The guardsman advanced to strike, Lucius half drew his blade slamming the pommel into his opponants solar plexus. The guards man stepped back, it could all end now though that would be too easy, Lucius gave him another chance, he can again guarded this time he moved quickly, he speed was no match for that of Lucius the Eternal swordmaster and chosen of slannesh, he senses hightened time slowed Lucius blade connected with the blade coming toward him, it slide side by side, he stepped back and tilted the blade forward, the hand guard split under the chaos forged blade, the guardmans fingers dropped from his hand, his hand dropped from his arm, finally the tip of Lucius blade rested in the centre of his foes face. He flicked the blade aside removing half his foes skull in a shower of gore.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

In the back of his mind Kharn could hear the words spoken in the briefing. The bunkers must be destoryed. Looking around him, he could see five still standing. Unsure as to whether or not they'd been neutralized, he swept up the bandoliers of grenades carried by the guardsmen he had slain and charged towards the nearest one. Activating all the grenades on one of the belts, he slammed his axe into the doorway, forcing it open. Without pause, he tossed the grenades into the bunker and moved on. As he stomped away he was rewarded with the dull krumps of exploding grenades and smoke pouring from the bunker's vision slits. 

The sounds of heavy stubber fire filled the air as Kharn stormed across the open ground between him and the next target. One round found it's mark, pwanging off sloped armor of his shoulder pad. The energy from the round spun him around and nearly felled him but he regained his composure and charged onwards. "DIE!" Kharn roared as he reached the bunker and slammed another bandolier of activated grenades through the weapon slit. He knew that the bunkers would have grenade traps but the confusion caused by the explosions would cover his movements. Reaching the bunker's rusty, armored door, Kharn swept up Gorechild in a two handed grip and carved his way through into the smoke-filled bunker slaying all inside. Reaching down, he removed each guardsmens' head and raised each to Khorne in succession to atone for not slaughtering the last bunker in bloody close quarters combat.

Making his way to the next bunker, he found it cleared by the pup, Huron. Kharn nodded in approval of the renegade as Huron tossed aside the broken body of a guardsman. "The boy has potential", Kharn thought to himself as he exited the bunker.

Opening his comm-link, Kharn snarled "I have destroyed four of the ten bunkers. How fare the rest of you?"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Why did everyone assume they were teleported in the midst of the guardsman? Not saying that I didn't say that, I just don't remember doing so. If I did say that, could someone correct me?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC: Well, you weren't very exact as to where we'd end up or what we would be facing. You said that there should be 10 bunkers with a grenadier in each one...emphasis on should. You didn't give us concrete numbers and reading those before me they wrote guardsmen..plural so I just went with the flow. That's my reason and I'm sticking to it :wink:. Next time be a little more exact on locations, enemies, etc. That will keep us from going a little hog wild me thinks :biggrin:. As GM you want to make sure you give us enough info and point us in the right direction to keep it going. Basically you tell us where to go, what we need to do, give us a little leeway to be creative and we go from there while making sure you nudge us in the right direction if we get off course.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: It's quite fine, I was just wondering. just remember, I get the segeant
OOC: Go to Fenrakkville! http://fenrakkville.myminicity.com/ lol


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC: It's been five days..will we see an update anytime soon?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

sry my intrnet has been crappy of late I'll post again as soon as possible


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC: No worries buddy. I was just making sure it was still ongoing as I was enjoying myself lol. I didn't want it to have died out or anything :biggrin:.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: it will never die Nurgle has corrupted it so much its too bloated to die :biggrin:

I'll, post an update when my quick re4plies stop appearing in a column on the left

OOC: Death of Angels you have until I fix my internet before I post for you


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: 14 pages!!! Are RP threads always this long when you're only about a quarter of the way through?

OOC: There will also probably be some sequals about this


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: seeing as how there hasn't been any posts I'm desperately in need of, I've come to a conclusion...

Death of Angel's posts will be in yellow
Charlie10's posts will be in orange
and Lord Kronus's posts will be in blue


All hell had broken loose.
The figures had come out of nowhere, appearing in the midst of their bunkers. A red figure had ripped through two bunkers before the others could even tell he was there.
He was doing all he could, but his grenades weren't very effective. He voxed the others in the squad.

Typhus stepped into a teleporter and appeared next to a bunker. By the ornamentation, it was the command bunker.
A grenade bounced off of him and blew a hole in one wall, and setting people on fire.

Markus, his second-in-command, threw a greade at the green-armoured figure outside. The granade bounced off the figure and blew one wall open. He was thrown to the floor.
He quickly rolled away as flaming figure ran into the room. He rolled up to the wall next to the hole.
Then everything went black.

Typhus stepped into the bunker. His suit was registering high temperatures, and his Nurglings were already burning in the heat.
He spotted a prone figure towards the back of the bunker. His clothes and skin had melted away, but he had to be the sergeant - he was the only one meant to be in the bunker.
Stisfied, Typhus stepped out to find and kill the leader.

OOC: CLICK THESE DRAGONS BEFORE THEY DIE! HURRY YOU DUMB LAPDOGS THEY"LL DIE BEFORE THE DAY ENDS!!!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Farseer Eilrahc opened his eyes.
It was happening. Now.
He stood, and knew that it was time. The day they had feared for so long had finally come.

OOC: Sorry if I spelled any names wrong


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Kharn watched as Typhus entered one of the bunkers. Looking around him the chaos was complete. There were little signs of resistance as all of the bunkers seemed to be either blasted to pieces or in flames. It had been but mere moments and the slaughter had been glorius. 

Marching over to Typhus, Kharn snarled, "What now Death Guard?"

Turning, he saw the others making their way towards the pair. The only one seemingly not there was Lucius. Kharn wondered vaguely what that effetist pleasure-worshipper was up to...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Typhus watched the others approach. He opened a secured vox channel to the Lords.
'We now control the volcano, and those that survived are mind-controlled by Arihman, for the sacrificing,' he announced. 'This is a secured landing zone from now on. The fallback point will be here, and from here we fall back to the Alpha Legion bunker. Begin drop-podding your troops, but use only what is nescessary. The rest will be needed towards the end. Eshara will brief you on what is to come.'
On cue, Eshara appeared near them via teleporter. 'We are one step closer to reaching Ysoric,' he announced. 'There is little resistance along our new route, with the exception of a few outposts and a large base; that is what our troops are for. There is one more problem...' He paused, We don't know who trapped Ysoric; apparently, the Guardsman didn't even know it was here. Now get some rest - we continue tomarrow.'


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Abaddon voxed to the Ashbringer, "This is your lord speaking... send the men to the planets surface we will destroy thse lapdogs without contest" He said with obvious amusement in his voice.

OOC: Fen you apparently HAVE to get rid of the dragons, Jezlad is brooking absolutely no argument read it on forum announcements so it dont matter if they die, you cant post them at all, (I just dont want you to get in trouble dude)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I've alredy lost them...
OOC: You're getting some rest, as in, a break (That was meant for you to argue with)


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

"Why wait" roared Huron, "These dogs are at our mercy, why don't we go in and finish the job....now! I didn't need to rest when I ripped the heart out of the Space Wolfs when I took the Wolf Of Fenris from them. Something you or that primarch of yours could not do, sorcerer". With that he opened his comm link to his ship "Teleport squad Primus to my location...NOW" he barked


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Opening his commbead, Kharn made contact with the _Endless Carnage_. "Kargos, prepare the men. We will have need of them. Bring me the Blood and squads Argael, Magtheron, and Orglac! Rouse Kargon as well. Make sure all forces are prepared! I command that one hundred slaves be slaughtered and with their spilled blood annoint your weapons of war and the dreadclaw assault pods!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I'll post soon I was SOL today
OOC: Like my new sig? (Not the gods part)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: just so you know, SOL means Shit Outta Luck (as my brother and father hogged both computers tonight)

Typhus glanced at Eshara. He agrred with the others; they were ready to fight. But Eshara was the only person who actually knew what was really going on, so Typhus had no choice.
"You heard the coward, we wait,' he said, emphasizing the 'coward' part. Unless he got details on their actions, he was not going to approve.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Snarling, Kharn stomped off in the direction of the guard's vehicle pool. Once his troops made planetside he would find Eshara and 'loosen' his tongue. Depending on his mood, he might loosen more than that. Finding what he was looking for, he began making preparations. If nothing else, he would lead a blood thirsty campaign of death across this blighted dung heap of a planet, irregardless of caged daemons and loose-boweled Alpha Legionnairres and these chimeras would make for a good way to move his forces quickly...

"Blood for the Blood God" he muttered as he began modifying the Imperial tanks...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: WILL SOMEONE POST?

Sry for caps, I just don't wantr this thread to die


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC: It'd been a while since there was an update and it looks like folks have moved on.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Arihman listened unduly to the command to send troops, and voxed out to his ship _Teleport the rubrics to me, send the rest to meet with Kharn at the veicle pool, they areto aid him, Understood? i cannot have him blowing us to kingdom come by activating earthshaker rounds can i?_ On cue, the terminators fizzled into existance next to ahriman, he checked they were in good order, then set off towards the vehicle pool, Arihman didnt really care for the demon either, and he KNEW Kharn didnt, so Arihman decided that, He would rather accompany kharn than go on some demon hunt.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah I'm not sure what happened, my brain imploded and I forgot the Update!


----------

